# Board Upgraded to VBulletin 3.6.4



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 26, 2006)

I just performed a maintenance upgrade of vBulletin for the Puritanboard. It appears that all is working well but please let me know if you notice something is now broken that used to work.

Grace and Peace,

Rich


----------



## jaybird0827 (Nov 26, 2006)

v rything's fin h r , Rich!


----------

